# Pizza delivery in Brownsville leads to pot bust



## FruityBud (Dec 1, 2009)

Two parents face charges after a delivery driver in Brownsville allegedly saw smoke and smelled marijuana as children paid for some pizza.

Twenty-nine-year-old Baltazar De La Garza and 25-year-old Desiree Izaguirre were jailed Tuesday on six counts of child endangerment and one count of possession of marijuana. Bail was $330,000 apiece. Electronic records at the Cameron County jail did not list an attorney for either.

KRGV-TV reports the couple's six youngsters who were at the home are staying with relatives as Child Protective Services investigates.

Police late Saturday received a call from the concerned pizza delivery man. Officers recovered about 400 pounds of bundled marijuana from the residence.

Police spokesman Jimmy Manriqque says maybe if the driver just smelled the marijuana and did not see the children he might not have contacted authorities.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yck2o9o*


----------



## Alistair (Dec 1, 2009)

If the pizza man is smart, he'll find another job.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

Well this sorta stuff makes me sick. These are the examples that those opposed to legalized marijuana eat up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats Texas for ya.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thats Texas for ya.


You got that right. I'm praying TX secedes.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 1, 2009)

Perhaps the parents shouldn't have had that operation going with the kids in the house hold, but that pizza man did an unnecessary thing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2009)

This was just being a damn ******* if you are growing or dealing why in the hell would you call a damn stranger to come you house.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 1, 2009)

so much for human evolution...~


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 1, 2009)

Pizza man was just MAD he wasn't Invited in to Smoke:48:


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

I ordered pizza once and was very blazed and the pizza guy asked for a rip haha. I was freshly out but.. it was still funny none the less. I also had a chinese delivery guy sell me a gram once haha. It was some super dank and the guy was cool as hell.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

Parents are to blame, they can smoke after the kids go to bed...act your age and be responsible. I dont think medical is legal in TX eigther so these two were basically running an illegal business out of the same place they are raising 6 kids...again, act your age and be responsible!

These two sound like a couple of backwards uneducated hicks...

And yes the worst part of this story is that anti-MJ folks will eat this story with a F'n spooon


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> These two sound like a couple of backwards uneducated hicks...


I call em "breeders".... she's 25 and has sprouted SIX kids..... no time for an education OR a job. But don't be knocking our Hick, ok?


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I've worked with the Hick, 
I liked him.
Didn't notice it right off, you know that backward thang.
Is he schooled real smart like ?, I wouldn't know about that,
But I do like him. 
I wrote some letters with him once,
He talked real genteel like.
Seen some pics of his growin out back, looked real proper
I still like him, maybe if it wern't for that backward thang...

LOL
KK


----------



## Alistair (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, Kush, that's what I was talking about.  I mean, why would the delivery dude even care?  I guess I don't understand Texas.


----------



## Super Skunk (Dec 2, 2009)

That is certainly Texas, with six kids running around I would be smokin too. Seems that alot of people in Texas are like this.(snitches) If they had large amounts of pot in Brownsville, then that pizza guy just snitched on the wrong people. Those guys are crazy down there. He might want to find a new job real quick. Seems that some people do not have enough on there own plate, they have to worry with what others are doing. sad....


----------



## viper (Dec 2, 2009)

C . M   ducks ?
M . R   not 
O . S . A . R   
C . M   wings ?
I . B 
M . R   ducks


----------



## skoomaman (Dec 2, 2009)

wow these people piss me off, i guess he told because of the kids. when i started reading this i thought the kids were smoking their parents weed XD(we do that with my friend)

once i tried paying a pizza guy(asian) with a gram and like 5$.. he didnt want it. that night we were sketching out that he was gonna call the cops.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet they didn't tip him....


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Once again  dammit there is nothing wrong with TEXAS! Some people are idiots and the problem is they breed! Brownsville is really screwed up, been there, good chicken fried steak. 400 lbs it's a wonder they didn't get caught sooner. The pizza delivery guy is a morn and should be looking fer a change of adress. If you think about it and not too hard you can remember hearing or reading something similiar to that happening in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Texas has the same problem that 36 other states have marijuana is illegal. With 400lbs surely they were dealing, why in the hell they did not have someone pick up the pizza on their way to get a bag is beyond me.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Because idiots breed.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey hold up there Chef. it's my constitutional right to knock Texas. And as long as I live here and pay taxes here. I'm gona knock it till they get it right.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

or... they knew he was on the way. meet him at the street...or...have someone coming for smoke ^ pick it up^...or...not be morons...cause they deffinately were, by all means...

$330 thou. bond...apiece...thats Texas...go there on vacation, never leave...

do you think they will give 'em the death penalty for this heinous crime?:shocked: :doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you guys know where Brownsville is?  Its way down in the south, bordering Mexico.  I would assume there's quite a bit of trafficing happening there.

And thanks chef.    Not all Texans are like that, hopefully just a small few.

Every state legal or not, has its share of those types of folks unfortunately.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2009)

I know we have our share up here *SM*


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 2, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hey hold up there Chef. it's my constitutional right to knock Texas. And as long as I live here and pay taxes here. I'm gona knock it till they get it right.


If OldHIppieChick lives in Texas, in can't be all bad..


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

It is OHC, i'm just passionate about where i was born.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2009)

In Texas it's legal to carry a gun.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell we are born with one


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a repeater that don't need  to be reloaded either:hubba:


----------



## greenguy (Dec 2, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hell we are born with one


 
LOL :goodposting: ...Awesome!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet it was 400 lbs of smashed up, seedy, brown, and compressed....lol

if your going to get popped, at least have some dank, sticky, stinky green!


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

ewww lf you got a damn good point! It was prob. that hermied brown brick weed.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokinMom you're right and I doubt seriously that this was TX weed. Brownsville's a border town and this was probably just a smuggler. I move freight and last week we had a truck come in from El Paso and the load got confiscated when the El Paso driver got pulled over with 850 lbs of MX brick in his cab. It's part of the border economy.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

eace: :heart: 





			
				monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> If OldHIppieChick lives in Texas, in can't be all bad..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

This is exactly what is wrong with the world. Noisy people! AT least the parents were feeding the kids. Most children of drug dealers are neglected and abused. Always told to stay in there room when there transactions going on. Not allowed to talk to people because parents don't want the kids to slip out whats going on. I hope this guy gets messed up!


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 2, 2009)

I love that you can have an effin beer in front of your kids but If you have mj in the house you are some how endangering them.

DO PARENTS GET DRUNK AND BEAT THERE KIDS YES! dO THEY GET BAKED AND BEAT THEM NO!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 3, 2009)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> I love that you can have an effin beer in front of your kids but If you have mj in the house you are some how endangering them.
> 
> DO PARENTS GET DRUNK AND BEAT THERE KIDS YES! dO THEY GET BAKED AND BEAT THEM NO!



I think the issue that brought up the endangerment charges was not so much the smoking, as it was the 400lbs being trafficked through the house.  

I think there is more to this story though, that pizza guy had some sort of vendetta.  Come on now, this guy delivers hot, greasy goodness right to your front door. You really believe this was the first time he encountered pot?  And if he called the police on every customer that smokes he would be fired, pizza shops can't afford to lose their smoking customers!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Good point mike i remember my first delivery job back in the .......er, high school! Almost everybody that worked there smoked and the drivers were the worst. Sometimes even told my diliveries i doooo except all forms of payment fer gratuity.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2009)

and 850 lb bust in el paso port of entry is small, they bust Tons comeing in over there. last week there was even a 50 kilo bust of Heroin  by 2 18 year old kids. 
but thats why you never smoke be for u call the pizza man, all ways after i know its hard people but think!!! and in texas for sure u better not!!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 6, 2009)

Where i come from, you dont involve yourself in other people's business.  Nobody has the right to be the moral police.  What I find moral, is not what someone else may find moral.  We all have different ideas of moral, and even if 80% of a community thinks something is "moral" it still doesnt mean that it is.  
The delivery guy was wrong, very wrong for doing this. Now those kids have a good chance of losing their parents and ending up in a foster home.  I dont think this story had anything to do with marijuana initially, i think it was race driven.

The only good thing to come of this story, is 400 lbs of bad compressed weed was taken off the streets, cause you know it wasnt kind buds


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 7, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> The only good thing to come of this story, is 400 lbs of bad compressed weed was taken off the streets, cause you know it wasnt kind buds


Hey Ill take it! I love the Good and the Bad.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

i wonder if that pizza guy is the type to tell his kid to get him a beer from the fridge....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Where i come from, you dont involve yourself in other people's business. Nobody has the right to be the moral police. What I find moral, is not what someone else may find moral. We all have different ideas of moral, and even if 80% of a community thinks something is "moral" it still doesnt mean that it is.
> The delivery guy was wrong, very wrong for doing this. Now those kids have a good chance of losing their parents and ending up in a foster home. I dont think this story had anything to do with marijuana initially, i think it was race driven.
> 
> The only good thing to come of this story, is 400 lbs of bad compressed weed was taken off the streets, cause you know it wasnt kind buds


 
I didn't see anything in here about race????  Other than that the people that got popped had a hispanic last name....and hispanics are 3/4 of the population in south texas...so how does race get ya busted?

Are you saying that if they were white and 400 lbs of weed they would have gotten away with it?...I don't understand???


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 7, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i wonder if that pizza guy is the type to tell his kid to get him a beer from the fridge....


AHAHA I got a good laugh out of that.


----------

